# Điều hòa Daikin 1 chiều inverter FTKB25WAVMV model 2022 có gì mới?



## Điện máy Phúc Khánh (22/3/22)

*Là  một trong những hãng tiên phong về công nghệ điều hòa không khí, Daikin sử dụng rất nhiều nguồn lực của mình vào việc nghiên cứu và phát triển sản phẩm để đạt tới mục tiêu đem lại cảm giác sảng khoái và thoải mái hoàn toàn cho từng cá nhân. Vì vậy, mỗi sản phẩm của hãng đều để lại dấu ấn không thể quên đối với người tiêu dùng. Năm 2022, hãng tiếp tục ra mắt dòng sản phẩm mới  FTKB25WAVMV 1 chiều inverter  hứa hẹn đem đến cho người dùng cảm giác khó quên. Vậy sản phẩm có gì mà được mọi người quan tâm như vậy, hãy cùng điều hòa Phúc khánh tìm hiểu nhé!* 
*Thiết kế sang trọng, tinh tế thu hút mọi ánh nhìn*
*Điều hòa Daikin 9000BTU 1 chiều FTKB25WAVMV* được thiết kế với màu trắng trang nhã, đường viền đen sang trọng thu hút mọi ánh nhìn, phù hợp với mọi không gian phòng của bạn. Với công suất làm lạnh 9000BTU, chiếc máy điều hòa Daikin 2022 này sẽ là sựa lựa chọn lý tưởng cho các căn phòng có diện tích từ 10 – 15m2 như phòng ngủ, phòng làm việc….
*



*
*Công nghệ luồng gió Coanda độc quyền*
Công nghệ Coanda được lấy cảm hứng từ nghiên cứu của nhà vật lí học Henri Coanda. Với công nghệ này, khi gió thổi ra từ miệng thổi sẽ bám vào mặt nạ thổi hướng lên trần nhà, bay đều khắp căn phòng, tạo ra không gian làm lạnh tuần hoàn. Nhờ vậy mà người dùng sẽ thấy thoải mái, dễ chịu hơn và tránh được những căn bệnh liên quan đến đường hô hấp.
*



*
*Điều hòa Daikin FTKB25WAVMV có Hệ thống lọc khí thông minh*
 Điều hòa Daikin được trang bị hệ thống lưới lọc với phin lọc bụi chống nấm mốc, phin lọc enzyme blue giúp khử mùi và tránh những tác nhân gây dị ứng ảnh hưởng sức khỏe người dùng. Cuối cùng là phin lọc PM2.5 giúp máy có thể lọc sạch những bụi bẩn có kích thước siêu nhỏ PM2.5, đem đến bầu không khí trong lành, dễ chịu và bảo vệ sức khỏe người dùng.
*



*
*Tính năng chống ẩm mốc*
Một điểm đáng khen ngợi của chiếc điều hòa Daikin 1 chiều inverter *FTKB25WAVMV* là khả năng chống nấm mốc.




Sau khi máy tắt, tính năng chống nấm mốc sẽ được kích hoạt, dàn lạnh sẽ chạy với chế độ quạt cấp thấp trong 30 phút để sấy khô dàn lạnh, giúp ngăn chặn sự phát triển của nấm mốc và vi khuẩn, đồng thời tránh mùi ẩm mốc bốc ra mỗi khi bật máy sau khoảng thời gian dài không hoạt động.

*Công nghệ inverter với máy nén swing – không lo hóa đơn tiền điện*
Khác với những model trước đó, *điều hòa* Daikin FTKB25WAVMV đã trang bị thêm công nghệ inverter với máy nén swing lớn hơn máy nén swing của điều hòa thông thường giúp máy dễ dàng điều khiển tần số quay máy nén. Nhờ vậy máy vừa vận hành êm ái vừa giảm thiểu tiêu hao năng lượng, giúp người dùng giảm thiểu chi phí tiền điện.
*



*
*Hệ thống bảo vệ bo mạch an toàn*
Chế độ bảo vệ bo mạch hoạt động khi dòng điện chưa đủ hoặc quá tải điện áp tiêu chuẩn ( 150V- 426V) dễ gây tình trạng chập cháy nguồn điện, lúc đó máy sẽ lập tức tạm dừng hoạt động đến khi dòng điện về mức tiêu chuẩn thì hoạt động trở lại bình thường
_Qua những chia sẻ trên hi vọng sẽ giúp quý khách hiểu thêm về những tính năng nổi bật của *điều hòa Đaikin* FTKB25WAVMV model 2022 mới nhất. Nếu quý khách có nhu cầu tư vấn và hỗ trợ vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp tới số hotline Điều hòa Phúc Khánh bạn nhé!_


----------

